# LaGrange Bayou - Freeport report



## angelschauer (Jun 16, 2011)

Hit the water about 6:30 this morning. Caught a 13" red fish right of the bat. Saw a lot of action but little bit until about 9:30 and my rod started screaming. I had another rod in my hand so Jerry grabbed and and reeled in his biggest fish yet 21" almost 8lb red fish, YAH!!!! Put the rod back into the water and 20 minutes later rob started screaming again, I caught my first red fish and it was a 20" red fish. Wow what fun and we just found a new spot that we like.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Good job congrats on the reds they put up one heck of a fight!

Chase


----------



## JerrySchauer (Aug 11, 2011)

*Tandem Kayak*

:thumbup: They were good eating too...:chef: took us a while to find our destination when we left the house at 5:30am this morning headed East looking for the Southern entry points to Hogtown Bayou but when the water looked a bit too rough for us :boat: we looked for some water with shelter from the winds so over USR331 and LaGrange Bayou was our best location; we just needed to find out where to get into the water. Marina Village was our ramp, not the greatest for kayak but we managed. It's a mucky mud bottom nothing like the sandy areas we are used to...lots of trees and logs in the water to get tangled in. I threw a top lure towards the grass edge and hooked a rat red early on...then it we followed the west bank and aimed for the bait fish popping everywhere. Hooked another rat red but lost it on the way to the kayak. We found one other fellow kayak angler hugging the bend on the SouthWest end and two recreational kayakers in the distance and three boats fishing and plenty of dolphins playing around the Bayou. Had something swipe a lure on my Wife's rod just as I increased the drag on the reel and a really nice fight with a large catfish mid-water on our way back to the marina. That's when the first one hit the Rootbeer Gulp we were trolling with...she was busy with her rod so I put down the paddle and reeled it in and she netted it. By the time she unhooked and strung him and cast the line back out...wham we had another screamer...this one was hers to pull in and I netted him. That pretty much meant we had our limit and decided it was a good time to head home.


----------

